# Breeders that don't dock in USA



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd start emailing breeders asking them specifically if they'd leave a tail natural for you. I started asking a few reputable ones (titles, health testing) and was surprised as how many would. It's difficult though, since a lot do do temperament testing to place in the perfect family, but some really will for you even if they normally dock tails.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a quite a number of breeders who don't dock. 

The definition of "responsible" varies with each individual. Decide what your definition is, then contact breeder's to see what their docking policy is.

I personally would not want a pup from a docked litter, who was left undocked. If, when that pup is ready to go home I found it wasn't a good fit for my home.. well.....what then?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont see how serious show breeders would leave a pup undocked. My litters will proably always have docked tails. Why because the only reason for me to breed my bitch at all is for my next show/agility dog(I plan to show my pups then do performance events).. whatever other reason would I need? To get pets? PFFF my puppies will make excellent pets whether they dont make the cut in the ring, or they do. YOu dont know who your show prospects will be till they are like 7wks.. maybe 8. And you dont know for sure if you picked right till they are over 6months as things can go awry/change.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

No, serious show breeders wouldn't, but some breeders of working poodles would, and some of them do the full gamut of testing, COI checks, etc. Only caveat is that their breeding programs don't put near the emphasis on conformation, so their dogs might not be as good looking to you if you really like the show conformation. Also, those dogs would be bred for a good amount of drive and energy and probably want a bit more exercise than the average show prospect.

One I found when I was looking was Dark Red, Silver, White, Blue Hunting Poodles - they've just stopped docking and do not remove dew claws, either.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

In South Africa it is illegal to dock or crop ears on any breed!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont really see the difference from a breeder that merely shows and health tests, and a breeder that does performance events and health test. I have the utmost respect to those that do BOTH Show and compete.. and of course health tests. Maybe Im a dreamer.. or maybe I know breeders of other breeds that are succesful in both venues with the same dogs *shrug* AND their dogs outperform many working bred dogs as well. It can be done!

It's true I like pretty face.. but the first thing I look at is correct basic balanced structure, and reach and drive. My heart skips a beat if they are typey as well.

As a groomer I would not purchase a poodle with dew claws.. seen too many ingrown dewclaws and ripped toenail blood baths. I can see why people dont want docked tails and ears.. and Im not trying to start debate. Dew Claws are pretty useless apendages ESP in a pet dog. 

The website does have decent looking dogs from what I could tell, they do some conformation, and at least they look pretty well health tested. That is a big plus!


----------

